# ADBA in NJ...



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Who's going so I can look for u???? & what dog are you coming with??? I'm bringing my boys Rolex, ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [137780] :: BXPITS & EROS ROLEX
& Tyberius,
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [216006] :: ERO'S TYBERIUS
Hope to see and meet many others form here... Drive safe everyone...


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We were there! I saw you at weight pull. We pulled Andy and Loea regular class and on Sunday pulled Jeremiah in the ACE class.

Your dogs did good this weekend.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey man thank you very much.... Ur dogs did awesome... im more than sure my buddies Ray & Denise got plenty of pics of most of the dogs.... I will hit them up & see what they got if your interested....


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, I would be interested. I always have the camera, then I get too busy with everything and forget to take pictures! Thanks


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I missed seeing you both, but hopefully I'll catch you next time. I didn't go until Sunday late.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

I was there on saturday. Sadly I didn't meet to many people.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey JBH what were the dogs names again so I can ask them to see what they got & could you post a clearer pic of them so I can match it with what they took... Thanks


----------



## coldriverphotography (Apr 2, 2009)

THE SHOW WAS GREAT!!!
GREAT FOOD, GREAT PEOPLE, GREAT DOGS!!!


----------

